# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 05/2011



## PCGH_Chris (24. Februar 2011)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 05/2011


----------



## PCGH_Chris (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Bug-History"



 FDIV-Bug (Wikipedia)
Errata Intel Sandy Bridge / Core i7
Errata Intel Nehalem/Lannfield Core i5
Weitere Errata-Listen unter Processors.
Dort den Prozessor auswählen, dann unter "Technical Documents" den Punkt "Specification updates" suchen, dahinter verbergen sich die Errata-Listen
Errata AMD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Die Megahertz-Jagd"
*
Hwbot-Profile der befragten Übertakter:
Massman
Lippokratis
Turrican

Video: Übertaktung eines Mobile Celeron 1,4 GHz um über 200 Prozent auf 4.242,9 MHz, CPU-Z-Validierung
CPU-Z-Validierung von Turrican: Celeron 566 MHz @ 1.548,37 MHz
Projekt: Hwbot History Channel


*Links zu sämtlichen aktuellen OC-Rekorden auf Seite 61 oder den OC-Meilensteinen auf Seite 62/63 gerne auf Anfrage!*​


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (9. März 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Eingabegeräte erklärt - die Technik von Maus und Tastatur im Detail"*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​

The Mechanical Keyboard Guide (ausführliche Wissensammlung zum Thema mechanische Tastaturen)
Info Wikipedia: Tastaturen​
Info Wikipedia: Maus (Computer)​


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. März 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows SP1 und Windows 8"


Liste der enthaltenen Patches
SP1-Download bei Microsoft (komplettes Paket)


Tool: RT Seven Lite
Ausführliche Anleitung dazu (englisch)
Error 0xC0000034 during Service Pack 1 installations for Windows 7 and Windows 2008 R2
Windows-7-Demos:


Home Premium (64 Bit)
Home Premium (32 Bit)
Professional (64 Bit)
Professional (32 Bit)
Windows 8
Inoffizielle MS-Präsentation


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial 27-Zoll-LCDs
*​ 

* Testmethoden*
Die Testmethoden für die Monitore haben wir seit einem Jahr nicht verändert. Die Leuchtdichte messen wir wie immer bei den Einstellungen 0, 50 und 100 Prozent Helligkeit des jeweiligen Bildschirms. Die Ausleuchtung wird nicht grafisch dargestellt, wir geben nur noch die maximale Abweichung vom Mittelpunkt des Monitors an. Dazu nehmen wir neun Messungen auf dem Bildschirm vor. Die Angaben im Bereich „Eigenschaften“ – Betrachtungswinkel und Kontrastverhältnis (nur statisch) – werden ebenfalls im Testlabor ermittelt. Eine eventuelle Korona-Bildung durch den Einsatz von Bildverbesserungstechniken (Overdrive) geht gleichermaßen in die Leistungsnote ein. Ein wichtiges Leistungsmerkmal für Spieler ist neben der Reaktionszeit der Inputlag (Signallaufzeit): Die meisten Spieler stört eine Signallaufzeit von zwei Bildern pro Sekunde (Fps) nicht, das entspricht etwa 30 Millisekunden. Viele Profispieler nehmen solche Verzögerungen durch den Inputlag allerdings wahr. Daher sollte die Signallaufzeit im optimalen Fall unter 10 Millisekunden liegen. Mithilfe der Software Icolor messen wir die Farbtreue der Bildschirme. Das Programm gibt uns eine Kennlinie aus, an der wir ablesen, wie gut der Flüssigkristallbildschirm die geforderten Farben wiedergibt.

* Die Testmuster*
      Asus   VE278       (Preisvergleich)
      Acer S273HLBMII       (Preisvergleich)
      Fujitsu SL Line SL27T-1 LED       (Preisvergleich)       
      Eizo FlexScan SX2762W       (Preisvergleich)
      Dell U2711       (Preisvergleich)
      Apple LED Cinema       (Preisvergleich)
      Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD       (Preisvergleich)
      Medion MD 20147       (Herstellershop)
      NEC PA271W       (Preisvergleich)
      Philips E-Line 273E3SB (Preisvergleich)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum *Grafikkarten-Frühling*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• Sparkle Calibre X580
• Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II  – *Top-Produkt*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 570 Phantom – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950 XXX Dual-Fan
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6950
• Sparkle Calibre X560
• MSI R6870 Hawk – *Top-Produkt*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 560 Ti Phantom 2GB
• Xfx Radeon HD 6870 Black Edition Dual-Fan  – *Top-Produkt*
• HIS Radeon HD 6870 Iceq X Turbo X
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Vapor-X

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.3.3
• GPU-Z 0.5.2
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarks*
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*

*Weitere Informationen*
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* XFX: Garantie der AMD Radeon HD 6990 bleibt bei Nutzung des AUSUM-Modus bestehen 
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
*•* So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (20. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "AMD Bulldozer und Llano"

*Upgrade-Video Opteron-Interlagos:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v07kzah91A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*News zu Bulldozer:*


AMD Bulldozer-Mainboards: Ab sofort im deutschen Handel lieferbar
Bulldozer: Erste Server-Benchmarks zeigen Leistung vor dem Core i7-2600K
Erste Mainboards mit Sockel AM3+: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 v3.1 und Co.
AMD Bulldozer: Acht CPUs ab Juni 2011, angebliche neue Benchmarks - Update: Launch am 11. Juni?
Bulldozer passt per BIOS-Update doch auf AM3 - aber mit eingeschränkten Features
AMD Bulldozer: Vier Modelle mit 95 bis 125 Watt TDP, alles Black Editions - Update: Neue Roadmap
 Asrock 890GM Pro3 R2.0: AMD Bulldozer-Mainboard im japanischen Handel aufgetaucht
AMD Bulldozer: Bilder der Boxed-Verpackungen sowie ein Werbebanner aufgetaucht?
 AMD Interlagos: Neue Informationshäppchen zur kommenden Server-CPU mit Bulldozer-Architektur
AMD-Roadmap bis 2012 zeigt Bulldozer-Abkömmlinge

*Bulldozer-Thread im Forum*


AMD Bulldozer: Sammelthread bei PCGH Extreme
*Mögliche Bulldozer-Modelle*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Die Geräte:
*LCD-TV: LG 42LD450 (Preisvergleich)
LCD-TV: Samsung LE-40C650 (Preisvergleich)
Beamer: Acer H5360 (Preisvergleich)
Beamer: Optoma HD20 (Preisvergleich)

Bildvergleich (Klicken zum Vergrößern):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. März 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Geforce GTX 550 Ti*" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 05/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Online-Test der Geforce GTX 550 Ti
• Geforce GTX 550 Ti im PCGH-Preisvergleich

--------------------

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.0
• GPU-Z 0.5.2
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 


*Benchmarks*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours


----------



## Daniel_M (22. März 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *20 Boards    für Sandy Bridge *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 05/2011, Seite 66 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Sockel-1155-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

Asrock P67 Fatal1ty P67 Professional (B3)
**Asrock H67M-GE/HT (B3)*
*Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)
Asus Maximus IV Extreme Rev 3.0
Asus P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0
Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0
Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev 3.0
Asus P8H67-I Deluxe (B**3)*
*Asus P8P67 **Rev 3.0*
*Biostar TH67XE
Foxconn H67MP-S (derzeit nicht verfügbar)
 Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3
Gigabyte P67A-UD4**-B3*
* Gigabyte P67A-UD3**-B3*
* Gigabyte H67MA-UD2H**-B3*
* MSI Big Bang Marshal (B3)
 MSI P67A-GD65** (B3)*
* MSI P67A-C45** (B3)*
* Sapphire Pure Black P67 Hydra (**derzeit nicht verfügbar)*
* Zotac H67-ITX (B3)* 


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des      Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden      Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der      Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird      gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1155*:
 • Core i5-2400, kein Turbo Modus
• Radeon HD 5870
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus



*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel: „Multi-GPU, Runde 2011” (PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2011) ​*
*Youtube-Videos, die das Mikroruckeln und den Input-Lag demonstrieren:*
• Mikroruckeln in Stalker unter 4 GPUs (Quad-Crossfire mit HD 4870 X2) 
• Uneven frametime distribution in multi-GPU systems - an illustration in slow motion 

Diagramme, welche die Berechnungszeiten der einzelnen Bilder im jeweiligen Benchmark zeigen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass jeweils alle Bilder eines Benchmarkdurchlaufes angegeben sind und daher die Anzahl der Bilder höher ausfällt, je schneller die Karte ist. Bis auf Crysis Warhead, wo wir zu Demonstrationszwecken zwei spezielle Spielstände mit reproduzierbarer Bewegung verwendet haben, entsprechen die Durchläufe unseren Standard-Benchmarks, welche weiter unten verlinkt sind.

Die roten Linien entsprechen der Idealverteilung der naturgemäß nicht konstanten Fps-Rate.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner 2.20 Beta 1 (oder 2.10 Beta 6 auf Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.0
• GPU-Z 0.5.2
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich]
• Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich]
• RAM: Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600; 9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich]
• Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich]

*Benchmarks*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. März 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu den *Fusion-Netbooks*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich:* 
*• *Sony Vaio VPC-YA1V9E/B  – *Top-Produkt*
*• *Acer Aspire One 522  – *Spar-Tipp*
*• *Asus Eee-PC 1015PN-BLK046S*
• *Toshiba NB 550D-109

*Weitere Informationen:* *
• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
 *• *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*• *AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*• *AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*• *GPU-Z
*• *Winrar 4.0
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*• *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (23. März 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Tuning: Crysis 2"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Geprüfte Konsolenbefehle:*​ 
*g_skipintro 1 *(Introsequenzen werden abgeschaltet)
*g_Language English* (wechsel die Sprache von Deutsch auf Englisch)
*r_PostMSAA 0* (Schaltet die Edge-Detect- und Post-Kanteglättung aus)
_*r_HDRVegnetting*_ (deaktiviert die Vignettierung)
*r_MotionBlur 0* (keine Bewegungsunschärfe)
*r_NoDrawNear* (sehr nahe Objekte werden nicht dargestellt)
*cl_fov=XX* (ändert den Radius des Sichtfelds; Standardwert = 55)
_*cl_BobHud 0* (schaltet das Kamerawackeln beim Laufen ab)_
_*r_HDRGrainAmount x* (Standard ist 0.6; 0 deaktiviert die Körnung im Himmel)_
_*r_TexMaxAnisotropy x* (Standard ist 8; 16 stellt das Maximum der anisotropen Texturfilterung dar)_​ 
Liste mit weiteren Konsolenbefehlen und Anleitung für das Erstellen einer Config-Datei 
So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA in Crysis 2​ 
*Weitere Online-Artikel zum Thema Crysis 2* 
Tops und Flops der Grafik
Downsampling mit Crysis 2​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. März 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Dr. Hardware 2010"
*
Homepage Dr. Hardware 2010

Anmerkung: Die Lizenz der auf der Heft-DVD enthaltenen Version von Dr. Hardware 2010 gilt nur für diese Version und nicht für Dr. Hardware 2011. Diese Software lässt sich seperat erwerben.​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Speed-up: SSDs und 3-TB-Platten” (PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2011)​
*Berichterstattung zum Wechsel auf 25-nm-Flash*
• OCZ mit Kommentar zu 25-nm-NAND-SSDs - festplatte, ssd, ocz
• OCZ Vertex 2: Statement zu 25-nm-Flash - Lösung mit kostenfreiem Umtausch - ssd, ocz
• Corsair ebenfalls mit Wechsel auf 25nm-Fertigung für kommende SSDs - ssd, corsair
• 25-nm-Flash: Micron lästert, Corsair macht's transparent und Mushkin verschiebt - ssd, corsair, flash, mushkin

*Benchmark-Programme:*
• Atto Disk-Benchmark (Link)
• Crystal DiskMark (Link)
• AS-SSD-Benchmark (Link)

*Nützliche Tools:*
• SSD Tweak (Techspot, Link)
• Techpowerup.com-SSD-Alignment-Calculator (Link)
• SSD Life (RC) (Link)

*How-To:*
• Details zur Alignment-Änderung (engl. Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Kaufberatung: (Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Guide (Link)

*Hersteller-FAQs:
*• Intel-Empfehlung für ATA-Controller-Konfiguration (Link)
• Ausführliche Grundlagen-FAQ zu OCZ-SSDs (Link)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2011)

ier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Sparsam und schnell"* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 05/2011. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Getestete Produkte*
• Core i5-2400S (PCGH-Preisvergleich; Intel)
• Core i3-2100T (PCGH-Preisvergleich; Intel)
• Phenom II X6 1055T 95W (OEM only!)
• Phenom II X4 910e (PCGH-Preisvergleich; AMD)
• Ahtlon II X4 240e (PCGH-Preisvergleich; AMD)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• Geforce GTX 480 @ 800/1.600/2.000 MHz
• DDR3-1333 @ 7-7-7-21
• Asus Crosshair IV Formula (AM3)
• Asus P8P67 Pro (1155) 

*Benchmarks*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)
• In Vorbereitung für Sandy Bridge: Neuer CPU-Test-Parcours


----------

